# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 28 ... (laleh74)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیست و هشتم ...

**laleh74*[A
*
دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

*[/B]*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه* [/B][/B]

----------


## niـhan

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ چاله چوله پرکن 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اینکه همه از انگیزه هاش خبر دارن + نیمه از رخشو به نمایش گذاشته انگیزشو از این کار نمیدونم :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره عزیز
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه هرگز مگه میشه عشق من رو اعصاب باشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟دست راست-فرق سر-چال لپ-انگیزه هاش! اون دانشگاهه :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟اگه من پیشش باشم21نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر کی که صورتی باشه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):خوش انگیزه 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟می ترسه خب

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد فرد خاصی نمیدازه -اما بعضی پستاش یاد این شاخ بازیا که دورانش پایان یافته

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟درجش مگه الان چیه باید بشه کاربر جذاب انجمن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بامعرفته سر یه جریانی باهام خعلی راه اومد بیچاره رو کلی اذیت کردم

-خوش برخورده زود صمیمی میشه
یه ویژگی یی هم ک داره حس میکنم تو باغ نی جسمش اینجاس اما روحش....

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه هاشو تو یادداشتش میذارم 



+

یه اهنگ+لینک



17. ی ارزو واسش :

به دانشگاه مدنظرش راه پیدا کنه یا بیاد همین دانشگاه فقیرانع ما



18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Milad.Bt

*1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانم دکتــر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همه کاراش ضایع....نیست* :Yahoo (15): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نوپ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟دلارام و آقا محمــد@joozef**
*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟....

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خانم مارپل* :Yahoo (111): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* :Yahoo (110): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*


*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (4): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی...بیشترهم بشه خوبه* :Yahoo (5): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟همه ویژگی هاش تا ب الآن دیدم ک خوبه،بعدشو خدا داند* :Yahoo (21): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟لاله دیگــه* :Yahoo (110): اسم دومش :Yahoo (112): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :مراقبش باش* :Yahoo (111): 



*
17. ی ارزو واسش : ب همه آرزوهای قشنگــش اگه ب صلاح و خیرش هست برسه* :Y (697): 
*از اون عشق واقعیااااااا از اون عشق پاکا سراغش بیاد و خوشبختــ بشه**
*


*
18.ی نصیحت :*



*در آخر هم بگم با اینکه مدت کمی هست آشنا شدم باهات اما حس خوبی دارم و  دوستــ دارم*

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟معلم مهدکودک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟والا ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله...قطعا...همه دوسش دارن...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟فک کنم محمد جوزفو....بعدشم منو....خب همه تو سایت باید منو دوس داشته باشن دیگ این یه قانونه...چقدر بگم اخه؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30تاالکی مثلا من سوالو اشتباه خوندم....

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...خوش رو. نیم رخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟معلومه دیگ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟گل لاله

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله....

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا دختر آرومیه و آدمو از یاد نمیبره..اینش خوبه*
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟والا همیشه میگم خوبه...این سوالت ینی چی؟نفهمیدمش

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :ان شالله همیشه شادوپیروز و موفق باشه همره با عزیزانش....

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم*
*


درضمن این شکلکایی که* @Bit* گذاشته بود ازشون خوشم اومد منم چند تایی میذارم...خلاصه حلال کن ابجی...*

----------


## a.z.s

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پرستاری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ادبیات که خودش میدونه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره باو

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*  :Yahoo (35):  فکر کنم diamond *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) کوزت

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ای از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟کوزت

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  یه چیزی میانگین اینا*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نوچ باید بیشتر میشد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟سوال رو بی جواب نمیذاره از این ویزگیش خوشم میاد بد هم ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
**
17. ی ارزو واسش : اررو میکنم همه ارزوهاش بر آورده بشه

18.ی نصیحت : درس بخون* :Yahoo (110):

----------


## gign

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ نقاش

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ به ال ای دی مربوط میشه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره****

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* * احتمالا درس نخوندن چون نمی خواد ازدستش بده*
* 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 3*5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختر سر به هوا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک می ترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* 
* 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟** ترکیبی از اینا*

* 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید بالاتر باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  بد ....... ـ خوب بچه خوبیه کلا

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  یعنی چی ااین سوال؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت در تمام مراحل زندگی 

18.ی نصیحت : برو سر درس و مشقت*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ اگر به عکسش دقت کنید بهش میخوره کاراگاه بشه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دختر جیگریه..کار ضایع نمیکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خلقیاتش خوبه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ همه واسش یه جورن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ این سوال رو باید واقعا خودم تحلیل کنم..جهت اطلاع به پ خ بنده مراجعه فرمایید..باتشکر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  کاراگاه لاله

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این سوال بشدت نیاز به ویرایش داره.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ لاله 74(هر کی شخصیت خودشو داره)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله .فعال بوده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ نمیدونم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  لایک داره..چون مشخصش رو اورده..

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : سعادت دنیوی و اخروی..موفقیت تو کنکور

18.ی نصیحت : زود قضاوت نکن هیچوقت..و قدر دان باش
*

----------


## SonaMi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ لباس پزشکی بش میاد 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم واقعا 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟کاملا 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصن 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟یکییییییییییییییووووو که منم*  :Yahoo (35): *


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ اومممم روی درک مطقابل ( فک کنم املایی اشتباهه )

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرق نداره ، کلا خوش برخورده

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خودش میدونه : )))

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فک کنم از سوسک بترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خیلی خوش برخورده ، هیچ کاراکتری رو حضور ذهن ندارم که اینجوری باشه . 



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :38: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بیشتر 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

طرف مقابل واسش خیلی مهمه . ارزش قائله ، مهربونه ، نقاشی عالی*  :Yahoo (15): 
*کلا یه شخصیت دوس داشتنیه و ندیدم کسی ازش دلخور باشه یا چیزی بگه 

ویژگی بد هم والا چیزی ندیدم . گله دیگه : ))
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ آلبوماشو دوس دارم  ^____^

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**
17. ی ارزو واسش :

به بهتریناش برسی ، چون لیاقتشو داری 

18.ی نصیحت :

تا میتونی بخند ... دنیا با لبخندت زیبا میشه*  :Yahoo (3):  ( چه جمله ای )

----------


## mhnz

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**عکس هاش اون پاایینه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نه نه نه نه نه!* :Y (505): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بـــــــــــــله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

اصلا و ابدا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نیمیدونم* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

لباس پوشیدنش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

پیکاسو 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

لاله میترسه! از سوسکه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*

ns6ji88zol5xlk9dyq5g.jpg

*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (4): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بـــــــــــــــله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

+دختره خوبیه ، صمیمی ، باحال ، مهربون* :Yahoo (65): *
_بد ؟ 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*








 :Y (477): 

*
17. ی ارزو واسش :

به همــــــــه ی آرزوهات برسی* :Yahoo (65): *

18.ی نصیحت :

همیشه بخند...


ااااای بابا نمیدونم این آخرش چرا اوووومده*

----------


## A.Z

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور کنکور :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ دایمند اعلم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گه گاهی...ولی نه :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودش که نمیگه ولی من خودم میفهمم :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی اکانتش! بنده خدا با کلی ذوق شد حرفه ای شده بود...موقتی بود!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟اگه من پیشش باشم1نفر!در غیر این صورت فک کنم همه رو جمع کنه! :Yahoo (79): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ -

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):دُختِ بندر (دُختِ بندر نازه والله...آره آره والله...حالا شما الکی هم شده بگوو ماشاالله و از این حرفا...)

 :Yahoo (4): 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مشلماً سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد عروس عمه ام! خدایی خیلی شباهت رفتاری دارن.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک؟اینا:



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نظری ندارم...ولی به نظرم

 (گفتم که نظری ندارم دنبال چی اومدی! 


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): )


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ باز نظری ندارم...ولی یادمِ سر یه جریانی خیلی بحث کردیم!حالا خودش میدونه!
پ.ن:نیم رخ میذاری واس ما؟! :Yahoo (35):  

باشه :Yahoo (23): 

این قسمت رو هم کامل از دایمند نقل میگیرم.



> یه ویژگی یی هم ک داره حس میکنم تو باغ نی جسمش اینجاس اما روحش....




15یه هدیه بهش بده!





> اهنگ



17. ی ارزو واسش :

امسال به جایی که لیاقتش رو داره برسه.

18.ی نصیحت:اینقدر زود با ملت گرم نگیر!

----------


## Parloo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*
آرایشگر 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟



3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

شدید 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

دوستاشو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

جواب ندادن پ.خ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

22

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

لاله چاله 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

جفتشون میترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

دختر همسایه 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

of course

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

بد ؛ 

خوب ؛ شدیدا مهربون ، خونگرم ، ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوجله 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :

همیشه خوشحال باشی 

18.ی نصیحت :

همه چی رو تجربه کن ، ولی باخت نده !

*

----------


## Egotist

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر ماما: دی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

همون اوایل که طرفدار تتلو بود : دی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 

چند وقته حالمو نمیپرسه : دی - نه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ ممد؟ بیتا ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ لاک: )))

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)   گلِ گلاب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

وقتی 6-7 سالم بود ی دختر همسایه داشتیم ، لاکش میاورد 
 به زور انکشتامو لاک میزد
یاد اون : )))

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (3): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بعله: ))

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

شخصیت فوق العاده ای داره  :Yahoo (6): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت : -

----------


## laleh74

حوصلم سر رفت یه چی بگید بخونم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mhnz

*عــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــاشیقتم لالــــــــــــــه ^_^
* :Yahoo (8):  :Y (477):  :Yahoo (90): *
*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ فک کنم پرستار بشه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اینجورزی که معلومه اره..

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ bit و یکی دیگ اسمشو نمیدونم فک کنم اسمش فاطمه باشه  بازم دقیق نمیدونم !

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ میشه نگم ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 12 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ جفت

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اهای دختر رشتی با اون ابروی های هشتی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوال غیر استاندارد 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هر کسی شخصیت مخصوص خودشو داره .. حداقل از نظر من !

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بی جنبس  مهربونه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ از اواتارش بدم میاد 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشاالله 120 ساله شی 

18.ی نصیحت : درس بیشتر بخون بچه*

----------


## magicboy

دختری که مغرور نیست میتونه هر جایی که بخواد پادشاهی کنه
حتی تو ......

----------


## Wild Rose

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
خانوم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم..

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

صد در هزار

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

به هیچ وجهجاش تو دله..

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

دلی خوشگه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو دوستاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گل ناز

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوکس از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاده.......اممممممممم.....نمیدو  نم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بعله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا دوسش دارم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خومشله...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بوس محکــــــــــــــم:*

17. ی ارزو واسش :

همیشه خوشحال و موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :

کمتر بیا نت برو درس بخون
*

----------


## Harmonica

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


رمال -فالگیر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

من ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

آ

آره خیلی خوبه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟




نه خیلی هم عالیه دختر با ادب و متین

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟


منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

یکی با پا بهش دست بده

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


بستگی داره چطوری وارد بشه!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

هر دو


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

پلنگ صورتی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟


میترسه ... جیغم میزنه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


غزاله دختر دختر خاله ام
دی:


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Y (651): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


اصلن ...قیافه ش ب حرفه ای نمیخوره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


ویژگی بد ندیدم
خیلی هم عالی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خیلی قشنگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


خودت برو یچی بخر از طرف من بخودت هدیه کن

17. ی ارزو واسش :

فکرش همیشه درست کار کنه

18.ی نصیحت :


مواظب زیبایی هات باش*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟علوم ازمایشگاهی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟........

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اررررررررررررره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نهه!!!!!!!!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدددونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟........

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟خوب حالا !!!!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) .........

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بالاخره هر دختری از سوسک میترسه دیگه!!!!!!!!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟جنیفررر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اررره بیشتر از اینا حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همش خوبه!!!!!!!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :فایل پیوست 53054

17. ی ارزو واسش : به ارزوت برسی

18.ی نصیحت  نیازی نیست بچه خوبیه*

----------


## ah.at

@laleh74*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ اممممممم طراح لباس ... 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نیدونم ... 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100% 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ چی گفتی؟؟؟ ... ... خجالت بکش از حرفی که زدی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خانم بیتا - خانم دایموند - جزوف  ... پس من چیییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خخخخخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ کسی که از عشق بدش بیاد ...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  ........... ..... فک کنم همشون ...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نیدونمممممم ... ولی فک کنم پسرا خخخخخخ

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عاشق

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟خوب معلومه... این از سوسکه خخخخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ امممممم نمیدونم ...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره حقشونه ...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگیه بد تا حالا ازش ندیدم .... ویژگیه خوبش هم اینه که عاااااااااشقهههههههه خخخخخخ

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟طبیعی  .... باید شاخو دم داشته باشه؟؟؟؟
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش : هرچه زودتر ازدواج کنهههههه خخخخخ... داره رنج میکشه از دوریه عشقش خخخخخخ البته خودمم دست کمی از ایشون ندارمااااااا خخخخ* :Yahoo (94): *

18.ی نصیحت : یکی باید خودمو نصیحت کنه خخخخخ ... خیلی خب واستا بیییینممممممممممم ... اممممممممممم  ......... آها ... هرچه زودتر برید دانشگاه تا جفتتونو پیدا کنید خخخخخخخ*

----------


## Ali.N

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندان پزشک!!!
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم!!!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
حتمااا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه دوست داشتنیه* :Yahoo (8): *
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو لباسا و لاک ناخنش* :Yahoo (94): *
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
14
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
این شئونات نمیذاره که!!!
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فکر کنم فرار کنه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دوبلر های زن صدا و سیما
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (464): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
صد درصد
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بدم که نمیاد-از راحت بودنش خوشم میاد* :Yahoo (94): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (477): خخخخ*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله هر جا که باشه موفق باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد-*

----------


## Amin ZD

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پرستار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ----

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ bit

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمی دونم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بستگی به جمع + نحوه وارد شدن داره

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو ولی دخترا یکم بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ام کلثوم*  :Yahoo (21):  شوخی بود ! نیای تحدید کنی*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک بی بال از این میترسه این از سوسکی که بالداشته باشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دختر خاله هام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*


 :Y (652): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ درجه کاربری اصولا چیز مهمی نیس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ متعادل بودنش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*


*

17. ی ارزو واسش : رشته ای که میخواد قبول شه

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت کردن نیستم*:troll (9):

----------


## _Zari_

_. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  پرستار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی همین ک منو داره ینی موفق بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو خانواده اش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟11

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه ی جوره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نمیدونم چرا ولی یهو واژه خاله ب ذهنم اومد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو مورد

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یکی از دوستام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره ک حقشه

14.از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  اینکه خیلی با همه جوره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ی چیز شخصیه..

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : خودم هدیه ام

17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شاءالله وقتی ب دیروز و گذشته ات نگا میکنی لبخند بزنی نه اینکه افسوس بخوری

18.ی نصیحت : خودمو در اون حد نمیبینم ک نصیحت بکنم._

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*الان داشتم تاپیکارو میدیدم خودمو لعنت کردم که چرا زودتر پست نذاشتم
لاله یه فردِ بی نظیره هیشکی مثلش نمیشه
همیشه در حال فراره 
دلو کرده پاره پاره 
نمیدونم از دستش چیکار کنم
خیلی خوبه کلا ارزشش بالاتر از این حرفاس که بخوام این سوالارو واسش جواب بدم
موفق باشی فاطیییییی*

----------


## laleh74

> *الان داشتم تاپیکارو میدیدم خودمو لعنت کردم که چرا زودتر پست نذاشتم
> لاله یه فردِ بی نظیره هیشکی مثلش نمیشه
> همیشه در حال فراره 
> دلو کرده پاره پاره 
> نمیدونم از دستش چیکار کنم
> خیلی خوبه کلا ارزشش بالاتر از این حرفاس که بخوام این سوالارو واسش جواب بدم
> موفق باشی فاطیییییی*


خیلی به دلم چسبیددددددد خیلی زیاااااد :Yahoo (65): 




ذوقیدم اصن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## frog

لاله خواهرم نظرمنم که میدونی دیگه :Y (398):

----------


## frog

> *
> 
> میشه منم بدونم؟������*


اگه خودش بخاد اره!

----------


## frog

> *منو لاله نداریم که من بخوام یعنی لاله میخواد مح.یا خانوم*












اسم منو شما ازکجا میدونی!
لاله دختر خوبیه

----------


## reza__sh

*@laleh74
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
الهی تب کنم شاید پرستارم تو باشی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
* :Yahoo (15): *
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیلــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
21* :Yahoo (35): *
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
راپونزل* :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): *
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این* :Yahoo (23): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (532): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نع زیادشه حق منو خورده
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (405): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**قبل از هر چیزی آرزو میکنم همیشه سلامت و تندرست باشی و به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داری برسی 
در آخر هم آرزو میکنم در دنیا و آخر عاقبت بخیر بشی 
*
#کپی از سجاد :Yahoo (4): *
18. یه نصیحت:
کمتر بیا انجمن
*

----------


## niـhan

6 میشه:صدایِ حامت :Yahoo (4): =))))))))
 @laleh74

----------


## new boy

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟   گوینده رادیو   مربی مهد کودک   مجری      بازاریاب    از این شغل هایی که ازتباط اجتماعی قویی میخواد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده ؟ خیلی وقت نیست باهاشون اشنا شدم ولی قطعا با این حجم از انرژی که ایشون دارن .. حتما ضایع بازی داشتن 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  با توجه به اعتقادات خودشون بله ...  ولی با توجه به اعتقادات من نه اصلا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  ادمای شوخ طبع طرفدارای زیادی دارن .. و همه دوسشون دارن ..

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟yoooyفک کنم کاربری به اسم ی

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  فک نکنم رو چیزی حساس باشن :/

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  ادمهای برون گرا خیلی زود جذب میکنن بقیه رو .. میشه گفت هر 30 نفر :/ شاید یکی دو تا کمتر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  -

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)     ببر رشت 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ الن دی جرنس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  *  :Y (722): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  در این رابطه نظر من هیچ اهمیتی نداره :/

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  فعلا قراره امتیاز بهش بدم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :   هر چه سریعتر اشتباهات خودش رو بشناسه .. قبل از اینکه دیر بشه

18.ی نصیحت :   من چون خیلی جدی نصیحت می کنم یا همون راهنمایی .. به همه بر میخوره :/ واسه همین قسم خوردم کاری به کار کسی نداشته باشم 

 @laleh74

*

----------


## Nahal

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مجری برنامه کودک!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله البته که موفق بوده و هست!...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نه!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  چند نفر و بیشتر دوس داره مثلا یکیش دلارام!...^_^

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ظاهرش!...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  4-5 نفر!...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه! منتهی با بعضی از دخترا و پسرا بیشتر!  :Yahoo (3): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)   :Yahoo (35): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  -

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  همین مجری های برنامه کودک!  :Yahoo (21): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟   :Yahoo (65): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بیشتر حقشه!... :Yahoo (4): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  خوشم میاد ازش...دختر خوش برخوردیه و با همه خوب و صمیمی برخورد میکنه دلش پاکه... :Yahoo (8): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  خیلی قشنگه...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  




17. ی ارزو واسش :  امیدوارم به اون چیزی که میخواد و لیاقتشو داره برسه... :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :  -

----------


## sis413

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مجری تلوزیون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم چیزی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه باحاله

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
دلی البته مطمئن نیستم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدانم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
17.5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
براش فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بمب انرژی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
زندگی مسالمت آمیزی خاهند داشت
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
فرد و جرج ویزلی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آری
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بدی ندیدم 
شرین بیانی خاصی داره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم به آرزوهات برسی

18.ی نصیحت :
درحد نصیحت کردن نیستمخاک پاتونیم
*

----------


## _LuNa_

نمیدونم این پست من اسپم درنظرگرفته میشه یانه؟!!! :Yahoo (35): 

ولی خیلی دوست دارم واسه لاله جون مهربونم حرف دلمو بزنم اینجا تو تاپیک ایشون :Yahoo (1): 



لاله جون مهربون وباسلیقه ی من با اون پروفایل خوشرنگ وزیبا :Yahoo (8): 


جان آیلاراز صمیم قلبم دوست دارم ..... :Yahoo (8): 


افسوس که  فرصت نبودباشما زودترآشناشم...


ایشالا به تموم آرزوهای قشنگت برسی آجی مهربون وخوش قلب من :Y (518): 


هدیه ی من:

----------


## somi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟   عکاس یا بازیگر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده ؟ 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100%

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 30نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) شیطون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دوستای قدیمیم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ هیچکدوم.از راحت بودنش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟......

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش:امیدوارم ارزویی ک تو دلش هست براورده بشه
18.ی نصیحت : عوض نشو

 @laleh74
*

----------


## Lullaby

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟عکاس عکس های هنری و زیبا...بیزینس وومن

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم ازشون....

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟بله من به شخصه ایشون رو خیلی دوست دارم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به هیچ وجه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟آوا جونووووو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی من

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟در جا همه بیست نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)قشنگتر از پریا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد کس خاصی  نمیفتم...خودش خاصه دیگه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟شیطونهدوز دارمخودمم شیطونم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بامزس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بلد نیستم آپلود کنم...اما یه عالمههههههه گل رز  قرمز

17. ی ارزو واسش :به تمام خواسته هاش برسه...

18.ی نصیحت :برو توی سایت رنگی رنگی و مثل من آدم رنگی شو*

----------


## laleh74

اینجا تار عنکبوت بست  :32:

----------


## WickedSick

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
* نمیدونم چرا ولی مهماندار پرواز و یا پرستار :Yahoo (21):  بنظرم بهش میخوره.*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
* دوستی با عرفان :Yahoo (23): *
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
* یس! خدایی خوب مچ میشه با همه.*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
* نوپ!*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*جوری که معلومه بهناز و زهرا8  :Yahoo (10): *
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
* سنش - اینکه چرا مونده پشت کنکور ( که البته رسید بلاخره به هدفش, فک کنم همین کافیه واسش)*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
* 18 نفر*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*با پسرا شوخی میکنه
با دخترا غیبت و بقیه حرفا
پس هردو :Yahoo (21):  ولی در کل با دخترا
*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*شئونات :Yahoo (23): 
گرگ یکیشونه بنظرم چون خودشم میگه:*
http://uupload.ir/files/7rf7_1231.jpg

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
* سوال خوبی نیست :Yahoo (21): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*فعلا خالیش میزارم شاید بعدا فک کردم روش.*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
* کاملا :Yahoo (23): *
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*خیلی نمیشناسمش که ویژگی بدش رو به طور 100 درصد قاطعانه بگم/ اینکه خوب مچ میشه با همه+ جنبه ی بالاش غیر از اون نقطه ضعف هاش*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
* خب خوبه...ولی این عکسو دیگه عوض کن پوسید :Yahoo (21): *.
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*k2
(کادو عه دیگه :Yahoo (76): ) فعلا بیشتر نمیشه وسعم همینقده.
*17. ی ارزو واسش :
* توی رشتت موفق بشی*.
18.ی نصیحت :
*ممدو چرا ول کردیبش بگو برگرده =(  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خوب دیگ شد از همکار هایه ما  :Yahoo (8): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
چیزی ندیدیدم راستیتش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره باو همرو مخشون میزنه اصن یه وضعی :Yahoo (20): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نههه اجیم گله
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منوووووو :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (20): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
توهین بشه بهش حساسه
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه از بس جذ...... :Yahoo (1): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اجی بزرگه
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
اهان بابا 
یه قورباغه دیده بود تا 1هفته درگیرش بود :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (23): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سارا تو فرار از زندان
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ارره دیگ پیر انجمنه :Yahoo (20): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
عصبی شدنش دوس ندارم
خون گرم بودنش دوس دارم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
گوووود
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

عجیب دنبال اینه بیا برات گرفتم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (65): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزو موفقیت و بهترینا تو زندگیش :Yahoo (1): 
18.ی نصیحت :
کراش رو از کله پسرا بردااااااااار :Yahoo (117): [/B]

----------


## mohsen..

[/B]*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مدل

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بچه ها گفتن

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره دیگه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟بچه های بالا گفتن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خودش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)جذاب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟نمیترسه از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟مگان فکس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مثلا این سوالو یادم رفت بگم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :کتاب 

17. ی ارزو واسش :به ارزوهات برسی

18.ی نصیحت :نصیحت نمیخواد که*

----------


## Behnam10

*آقا یاور کنید من چیز مغز نیستم 
آشنا در اومده
* :Yahoo (117): 
*وظیفست دیگه ....

*[/B]*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تکنسین اتاق عمل


مثلا الان سال 94 هستش و من نمیدونم چی قبول شده
*

 :Yahoo (117): 
*

*
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
توو سایت که نه
ولی
بماند*  :Yahoo (20): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره باو .....
با همه دوسته*  :Yahoo (117): 
*آمار دخترای فروم رو از لال* *ه میگیریم* :Yahoo (76): 


*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه باو 
فقط خدا نکنه ادمین بشه*  :Yahoo (20): 
*زارت زارت وارن میده

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
معلومه دیگه 
پوری و عرفانو*  :Yahoo (20): *


ولی من نمیدونم توی ولف چه علاقه ای به من پیدا کرده
*

 :Yahoo (100): 
*

*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
آها
روی مسائل جنسی خیلی حساسه !!
نباید باهاش شوخی مبت 18 کرد*  :Yahoo (50): 
*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هر 20 نفر*  :Yahoo (76): 
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه جوره
ولی فک کنم با دخترا بیشتر 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
LALE* :Yahoo (76): 
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک رو ول کن* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): *
فقط قورباغه* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
*وای خدا ... اون شب چقد خندیدیم*  :Yahoo (23): 
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دنریس تارگرین
**


امیلا کلارک در سریال گیم آف ترونز 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (76): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اگه حوصله ی فرومو داشت قطعا باید مسئولی چیزی میشد
ولی الان که نه
آره دیگه*  :Yahoo (50): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خب قطعا خ با مرامه و با جنبه ....
ویژگی بدی ندیدم ولی یه بار بهم یه جور پرید ، حاظر بودم خفش کنم*  :Yahoo (20): 
*وقتی از کوره در میره ، جوری میزنتت که دیگه بلند نمیتونی بشی*  :Yahoo (117): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالی دیگه 
ولی خیلی فعالیتش کم شده*  :Yahoo (35): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه آهنگ براش زدم فک کنم 
یادم نیست
اگه نزدم ، بگو که بزنم* :Yahoo (4): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله به ممدتون برسی*  :Yahoo (76): 


ممد بشم ، لال ه شدن بلدی :Yahoo (50): 
 :Yahoo (20): 


*18.ی نصیحت :
1- به رضوان پا ندای توو سراب آ*  :Yahoo (117): 
*2- دست فرمونت رو خوب کن بیا یه بار بریم دور دور 
کبابی جهانگیر هم مهمون من 



لال ه یکی از بهترین دوستام توی فرومه 
*

 :Yahoo (117):  .... *دوز باشید باش*  :Yahoo (76):

----------

